# Quality mass gainer recommendations



## pirovoliko (Dec 2, 2012)

Brothers, 

A  friend of mine relatively new to bodybuilding and proper diet has appetite issues so he asked me to recommend a quality weight/mass gainer.  Im in the dark and am doing a little homework but any advice/opinions/recommendations re a high quality, nutritionally solid mass gainer based on personal experience or word of mouth would be a welcome push in the right direction.  Thanks in advance..


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 2, 2012)

I really liked quickmass by allmax. Mixes well and had decent flavor.


----------



## g0re (Dec 2, 2012)

I liked the hyperbolic mass gainer from Gnc, its usually on sale for half of what the others go for.

Vanilla is the better of the bunch


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 2, 2012)

make your own...


12oz 2% milk
4oz water
5 tablespoon liquid egg white
1/2 cup rolled oats
10-15g dextrose or other simple sugar
2 tablespoon peanut butter
35-50g whey pro
1 tablespoon olive oil




now depending on what types of macro's you will need you and add or subtract items to make how you need.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Dec 2, 2012)

Real Mass by Gaspari Nutrition


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> make your own...
> 
> 
> 12oz 2% milk
> ...



I was making my own at the beginning of this cycle too.  
2 scoops whey protein isolate
1/2 cup rolled oats
1/2 cup peanut butter
powder cinnamon for flavor
ice
top off with milk to make a thick shake

I'd take this before bed.  Has almost 1,000 cals.  I was gaining like a mofo.  Unfortunately it gave me gorilla gut, and due to my physical condition, back aches also.  So I had to drop this.  But damn!  With this, i was at 4000cals/day and gaining 2 or 3 lbs a week.

My point is that there really is no need for the commercial mass gainers, unless you don't give a shit about the cash in your pocket


----------



## Azog (Dec 2, 2012)

Steak. Lots of steak. 
Mmmmmmm steak.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2012)

Azog said:


> Steak. Lots of steak.
> Mmmmmmm steak.



Add some potato!


----------



## Times Roman (Dec 2, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> Add some SWEET potato!



Fixed........


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Fixed........



Your for got the word baked, man unless it's in a pie baked is best!


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 2, 2012)

Red potatoes aren't so bad.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 2, 2012)

Times Roman said:


> Fixed........



Meh. Id rather have a nice baked potato.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2012)

Steak and potatoes FTW. Toss in some grilled onions...damn I'm getting hungry...brb...


----------



## JAXNY (Dec 3, 2012)

Making your own is the best way. 
But if you want something quick and simple
Stick with your high quality protein I like 
Isoflex by allmax. Then add waxy maze or carbo 
Powder. 
Weight gainers nothing more than low quality protein
And carbs. It's expensive. You might get 20 servings out of a 5lb container
Stick to a high quality protein and just ad your own carbs. It's much cheaper 
And you'll get better results.


----------



## pirovoliko (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for suggestions.  Will recommend he make his own similar to the recipes provided


----------



## Hollywood72 (Dec 3, 2012)

For those making their own:

What brand whey are you using and where do you get it from?


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 25, 2013)

ON ProComplex yielded great lean gains for myself. Highly recommend!


----------



## JBK.Flex (Mar 25, 2013)

Hydro builder. Optimum nutrion.


----------



## RedLang (Mar 25, 2013)

I use gold standard. ON

Great product


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jan 31, 2020)

Eat alot,if not gaining,eat more, it's basically a no brainier! Just be sure to indulge in healthy, whole foods!


----------



## simplesteve (Feb 1, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Eat alot,if not gaining,eat more, it's basically a no brainier! Just be sure to indulge in healthy, whole foods!




Your about 7 years late to the party guy,.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 1, 2020)

Redlang, PM


----------



## Torres (Feb 1, 2020)

MassTech And Serious Mass are great to put on some weight.
Add in 2 Scoops of Oats and you’re In !!!


----------



## Ehrgeiz2020 (Feb 8, 2020)

quickmass by allmax or mutant mass taste good and have over 1000 calories with water


----------

